# Amplificador 2x22W con control de tonos



## silcerino (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola a todos de un aprendiz de la profesión. 

Aparezco con mi primer mensaje, con un circuito que estoy intentando llevar a cabo. Se trata de un amplificador estéreo de 2x22W utilizando el conocido TDA1554 y con control de tonos. 

La verdad es que tengo mis dudas de si lo estoy montando bien, mientras sigo "estudiando" la situación, les dejo el circuito para ver que opinan de él. ¿Funcionará? En ello estoy.. 

Saludoss.


----------



## juanchilp (Nov 15, 2010)

bueno te tiro una ayuda servida , http://320volt.com/2x22-watt-tda1554q-lm1036-ton-kontrollu-anfi-devresi/ , Saludos


----------



## silcerino (Nov 16, 2010)

Graciass! Ahora estoy a la espera de probarlo. Mientras, estoy mirando otras opciones como hacer el control de tonos con operacionales o con un único integrado tipo TA7630P. Sigo por aquí...


----------



## silcerino (Nov 18, 2010)

Ahora estoy montando el siguiente circuito. 



Con el que puse más arriba no se escuchaba demasiado bien y tenía poco volumen. Añadido un pre-amplificador para recuperar las pérdidas en el control de tonos. 

Ahora tengo buen volumen, pero ruidos que no debería escuchar, como interferencias... ¿será que tengo los cables al aire? Como lo estoy probando, aún tengo muchos de ellos soldados así de cualquier manera.

Inicio también las pruebas para hacerlo de la forma LM1036+TDA1554... a ver que tal sale.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 18, 2010)

silcerino dijo:


> Ahora estoy montando el siguiente circuito.
> Con el que puse más arriba no se escuchaba demasiado bien y tenía poco volumen. *Añadido un pre-amplificador para recuperar las pérdidas en el control de tonos*.
> Ahora tengo buen volumen, pero ruidos que no debería escuchar, como interferencias... ¿será que tengo los cables al aire? Como lo estoy probando, aún tengo muchos de ellos soldados así de cualquier manera.
> 
> Inicio también las pruebas para hacerlo de la forma LM1036+TDA1554... a ver que tal sale.


 

Si usas esta configuracion no vas a tener toda la atenuacion que tenes al usar ese sistema pasivo en el control de tonos, de esta manera tenes un mejor control de las frecuencias, Saludos!!


----------



## silcerino (Nov 19, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte Pipa09, me pongo a examinar el circuito y a ver si puedo probarlo. Al final, si sigo probando más y más cosas, hasta llegaré acabar probando a mi buen amigo Butterworth..

También estoy pensando en no romperme más la cabeza y tirar de datasheets, uniendo integrados:





Está va ser la solución final si no consigo que se me escuche bien con los otras pruebas.. 
saludoss


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 19, 2010)

que IC es el que tenes ahi en el ultimo circuito?


----------



## Imzas (Nov 19, 2010)

juanchilp dijo:


> bueno te tiro una ayuda servida , http://320volt.com/2x22-watt-tda1554q-lm1036-ton-kontrollu-anfi-devresi/ , Saludos


Hola, realmente esta muy lindo el amplifier que te sugirio el amigo JuanChip.






Aca mas fotos del proyecto, el unico pero, es que esta en ruso  o polaco (no se si es lo mismo o parecido).
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1097575.html
LAyout pistas.


----------



## silcerino (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pipa09:*

Es el LM1036 como control de tonos conectado con el TDA1554.

*Jazminia:
*
Si, de enlace propuesto por juanchilp es de donde saqué la idea.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 19, 2010)

silcerino dijo:


> *Pipa09:*
> 
> Es el LM1036 como control de tonos conectado con el TDA1554.
> 
> .


 
Ok, pero yo me inclinaria mas por el TDA1524a para esto, es mas simple, igualmente prefiero un control de tonos como el que te sugeri arriba!

Aca te dejo el PCB del circuito con el LM1036+TDA1554

Saludos!!




Jazminia dijo:


> Aca mas fotos del proyecto, el unico pero, es que esta en ruso o polaco (no se si es lo mismo o parecido).


 
Es en polaco, y tiene muy buenas cosas ese foro! esta bueno para darse una vuelta por ahi!


----------



## silcerino (Nov 22, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda!!!

Una pregunta más con una duda que me acaba de surgir.

No quiero ponerle balance a mi circuito. El control del balance se hace a través de la patilla 9 del LM1036 conectado a un potenciómetro. He pensado anularlo sustituyendo este potenciómetro por un divisor de tensión de resistencias iguales. ¿Qué opináis?

Esto es lo que hay:


Esto es para anular el balance:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

silcerino dijo:


> No quiero ponerle balance a mi circuito. El control del balance se hace a través de la patilla 9 del LM1036 conectado a un potenciómetro. *He pensado anularlo sustituyendo este potenciómetro por un divisor de tensión de resistencias iguales. ¿Qué opináis?*


Que aunque lo que proponés funciona, es una estupidez quitar el control de balance, y te lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## silcerino (Nov 23, 2010)

Tomo nota, pero ya explicaré el por qué quiero quitarlo.

Otra pregunta: 

- El circuito del TDA1554 indica 22W para altavoces de 4Ohm. ¿Se le pueden conectar altavoces de 8Ohm?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

silcerino dijo:


> Tomo nota, pero ya explicaré el por qué quiero quitarlo.
> 
> Otra pregunta:
> 
> - El circuito del TDA1554 indica 22W para altavoces de 4Ohm. ¿Se le pueden conectar altavoces de 8Ohm?


 

Si se puede, con la diferencia de que bajara la potencia de salida, teoricamente a la mitad!


----------



## silcerino (Nov 23, 2010)

Graciass, Con eso ya contaba, el tema era si por algún motivo podría haber algún problema o malfuncionamiento en el circuito que se me pasara por alto.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok, mas que en la potencia no hay mas diferencias, al tenes menos potencia hay menos temperatura tambien, por la disminucion de corriente que circula!
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

silcerino dijo:


> Tomo nota, pero ya explicaré el por qué quiero quitarlo.
> 
> Otra pregunta:
> 
> - El circuito del TDA1554 indica 22W para altavoces de 4Ohm. ¿Se le pueden conectar altavoces de 8Ohm?



Como dijeron si, se puede y entregara la mitad de la potencia, pero a tu oido no sera la mitad, ya que para tener esa sensación la potencia tiene que disminuir por un fator de 4

A cambio de un poco menos de potencia tendras mejor calidad de audio ya que el nivel de THD disminuira, a su vez tendras un gran rango dinámico lo cual es muy bueno

La razón de lo que dije es debido a la caracteristica del oido humano que hace que para tener una sensación del doble de volumen sea necesario el cuadruple de potencia, lo que lleva que en potencias muy cercanas no persivamos la diferncia...

Por otro lado la respuesta en frecuencia de nuestro oido se la denomina Euritmica y que hace que a bajos niviels, nuestra "audibilidad" para bajos y agudos disiminuy notablemte, pero se mantenga alta para la gama 300Hz a 3Khz oh que casualidad la gama de la voz humana!!!  lo que permite que un cuchicheo o us susrurro lo escuchemos legiblemente....

Para corregir eso existen los circuitos loudness que precisamente el LM1036 incorpora, fijarse en la figura de aplicación de la página 6 de la hoja de datos del mencionado circuito y en la página 7 pueden ver las curvas de respuesta del mismo

Un detalle este contol solo actua a bajo volumen, a volumen medio y alto no tiene ningún efecto


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

> Como dijeron si, se puede y entregara la mitad de la potencia, pero a tu oido no sera la mitad, ya que para tener esa sensación la potencia tiene que disminuir por un fator de 4
> 
> A cambio de un poco menos de potencia tendras mejor calidad de audio ya que el nivel de THD disminuira, a su vez tendras un gran rango dinámico lo cual es muy bueno
> 
> ...



Excelente aclaración. Gracias por compartir, yo pensaba que 30w era la mitad de volumen que 60w.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Excelente aclaración. Gracias por compartir, yo pensaba que 30w era la mitad de volumen que 60w.
> 
> Saludos.



Por esa razón los potenciometros de volumen son logaritmicos cuando estan en su punto medio tienen un 10% de la resistencia total  y del otro el 90% si fueran lineales notarias variación hata antes de la mitad de la pista y luego pareceria no aumentar más.

El valor esta estandarizado en un 10% a la mitad del recorrido, pero tiempo atras hubo otras configuraciones
Incluo ahora son raros encontrarlos con "toma fisiológica" que es donde se conectaba el circuito par el loudness(era una cuarta patita)


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Gracias Panda! y una pregunta más, ya que hablamos de los potenciómetros. Cómo se hace para regular el volumen de un sistema de 4 canales? porque he visto hasta potenciómetros dobles, pero nunca cuádruples..
Muchas gracias..


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Si los cuadruples son todo un tema ha algunos dobles que en la parte posterior  tienen como una muesca y se prestan para unidr dos por la parte posterior, pero si haces eso al ser logaritmicos quedan al reves por lo que hay que desarmarlos con mucho cuidado y dar vueltas las pistas, no es una tarea sencilla pero lo he visto realizado y creo que aqui en el foro alguien explico como hacerlo.

Comercialmente son una rareza, algunas decadas atras con el auge de la cuadrafonia en estados unidos habia, y se conseguian, puede que todavia tengan para reparar equipos de esos años que hoy estan restaurando y mucho.

otra solucion son los potenciometros electrónicos como el TDA1074.

Adjunto hoja de datos del TDA1074


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

muchísimas gracias panda.
Se agradece la colaboración y la información.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

Otra opcion es usar los VCA, con un solo pote podes manejar varias señales juntas!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

con ese circuito que pase se puede hacer eso, con la ventaja que se maneja en continua


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah, claro, pero cuál sería la "ventaja" en este caso?? la CC no mete ruido y la AC si? o qué??
(estoy medio perdido jeje)


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Haber peavey digiere tu vino eh? jeje

Vamos por parte, la corriente altenra se propaga, la continua no, en contina dos cables juntos o separados no pasa nada pero para la AC cuenta la capacidad del mismo,,, ok?

En el caso de un pote electrónico accionado por continua se tienen dos ventajas, por un lado se evita utilizar cable apantallado cuya capacidad afecta el comportamiento de las señales, por otro lado y uno muy importante un potenciometro es un componente mecánico que se degrada con el uso y a medida que se gasta la pista(termina alterando su valor) deja de hacer contacto eficiente y produce el clásco sonido como que raspa y que sale por el parlante.

Aqui la continua no tiene que ver ni con el ruido ya que solo es un elemento de control

Reencontraste el camino? guardaaaaaaaaa!!! puff casi te llevan como mariposa en el radiadodor jajajaja
Saludos


Peavey que asi parau a la oria e la circuvalacón'? tay kunfu hermano, no e la ciclovia, que que? nuuuu tay mal en serio vo, tay alcolisau mal eso no el cañada es el desagüe e la circunvalación, ti va agarra la camiera y no podi conduci ni un monopatin, te va a da mal el exame de alcoholes, vay pasa la noche in chirona Tai para un cuentzo dil cacho, pero no el chacho de aca el de cru de le eje, asi el buena vetura pero fo no so piñon fijo na na soy pedal flojo, pedal loco ma parece una bala perdida como vay anda en una pumarola a kerosene como? soy vo el que va e contramano bestium vay quedar di adorno de un escania pue y encim mir la hora ni un oje e gato teni vai sali en arriba cordoba vo vamo salgamo de aqui ante que iegue la autirida si no voy como complice tuio, nooo no te tirei a dormi ai que me habiai sido flojoe ma si io me voy...... jjjajaa

saludos



agucasta89 dijo:


> Ah, claro, pero cuál sería la "ventaja" en este caso?? la CC no mete ruido y la AC si? o qué??
> (estoy medio perdido jeje)


Tai mai perdiu qui turco in la niblina vos


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

> Peavey que asi parau a la oria e la circuvalacón'? tay kunfu hermano, no e la ciclovia, que que? nuuuu tay mal en serio vo, tay alcolisau mal eso no el cañada es el desagüe e la circunvalación, ti va agarra la camiera y no podi conduci ni un monopatin, te va a da mal el exame de alcoholes, vay pasa la noche in chirona Tai para un cuentzo dil cacho, pero no el chacho de aca el de cru de le eje, asi el buena vetura pero fo no so piñon fijo na na soy pedal flojo, pedal loco ma parece una bala perdida como vay anda en una pumarola a kerosene como? soy vo el que va e contramano bestium vay quedar di adorno de un escania pue y encim mir la hora ni un oje e gato teni vai sali en arriba cordoba vo vamo salgamo de aqui ante que iegue la autirida si no voy como complice tuio, nooo no te tirei a dormi ai que me habiai sido flojoe ma si io me voy...... jjjajaa



jajaj, de dónde sacaste tanta información de córdoba?? o sos de acá? jajaa
te faltó decir algo del Fernet..
Saludos y gracias por comentar..


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> jajaj, de dónde sacaste tanta información de córdoba?? o sos de acá? jajaa
> te faltó decir algo del Fernet..
> Saludos y gracias por comentar..



confeas iaa tus colores B jardin, alta córdoba, alberdi o nueva italia, dale y no chamuyei tai en la be nacional o en el argentio a???
Con rasun el olorcitu il moso taba enfenesau.... con la calor e la tarde se le sublebo el coco

Yo compro mis componentes por la rivevera indarte y la rioja alli conozco al dueño de Celcius Argentina Antes Kelvin Argentina, que estaba donde esta multitrans por la msma vereda esta lo que alguna vez fue Electrónica Modular hoy Electrocomponentes por el frente Electrónica argentina, cerca del 25 de mayo cáceresy al lado lo que alguna vez fue atlantida (hoy alfa) que estaba por la rioja done ahora hay otra casa que vende cosas de electróniica
Bossi por la rioja don tito vive cerca de mi casa, superquin una de las sobrevivientes de los años 60 al ladito de Celsius Aries lo conozco al loco esa casa la que ocupan celsius y aries era una sola Era una fábrica de pieles y celsius estaba al frente cuando estaba al frente fue famoso su vendedor estrella Ramón que un dia se le dio por incursionar como arbolito y el primr dia se lo llevaron asi que  volvio al viejo amro  jajaja
en Celsius esta Ana la cajera, Marcela en semiconductores (vive cerca de casa nos enontramos a menudo de regreso y nos charlamos todo)

Una anecdota porque Celsius dejo de llamarse Kelvin? por aquellos años eran dos socios y habia una cajera que al parecer los dos le tenian ganas, la cuestión que un dia se armo un lio de aquellos, vino la mujer del uno la del otro y fuego cruzado asi que los socios se separaron y quedaron que ninguno utlizaria el nombre de Kelvin por lo que e otro fue mas atuto y le pu so Celsius el perduro y el otro se peleo en la nada ese dia de la pelea el nombre de un amigo hoy ingeniero quedo en medio de todo eso tambien asiado a la cajera la novia de este vivia en la eaquina hacia  rioja cuando fue a verla la chica bajo con una caja con todo lo que le habia dado y cachetazo de por medio puso fin a la relación, este otro que era pálido sin sangre le quedo la mano marcada en un lugar que presisamente no es para pasar inadvertido jajajs se fue silvando bajito

Con Modular paso lo mismo, los dueños Moro e Eizaguirre dos tipazos, habia una cajera que estaba..... resulta que yo todos los dias pasaba cerca de su casa y ella me veia asi que empezo a charlarme que hacia a tal hora por alli vestido asi y asa(coincida todo)tenia una hermana que buno sin palabras, de cajera la llevaron a secretaria y por ella se pelearon la otra nada que ver asi que se separaron Moro le compro la parte a Eizaguirre y luego la vendio a Electrocomponentes


Más presentación? jajaaja lo saque de un libro jejejeje Estuviste cuano palazo trajo unos equpazos cuando la renga presento detonador de sueños en el chateau?

Unos bafles un tanto chicos al decir de muchos, cuando hicieron prueba de sonido esa tarde que era un infierno de calor, el sonido te refrescaba y te despeinaba jajaja


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Más presentación? jajaaja lo saque de un libro jejejeje Estuviste cuano palazo trajo unos equpazos cuando la renga presento detonador de sueños en el chateau?
> 
> Unos bafles un tanto chicos al decir de muchos, cuando hicieron prueba de sonido esa tarde que era un infierno de calor, el sonido te refrescaba y te despeinaba jajaja


 

Yo no estuve el el Cateau Carreras, pero si en el estadio de huracan, Todavia tengo por ahi el informe de Tecnoprofile (antigua Tecnopolitan) sobre el sonido, iluminacion y puesta en escena de ese recital, fue INCREIBLE:


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

Jajjajajjaja que maestro este panda.. que culiau dijera la mole moli.. Che, cuando la renga presentó ese fabuloso disco, yo estaba entrando al secundario recién, y la verdad, no tenía ni la más pálida idea de lo que eran los amplificadores, ni los parlantes, ni los watt jajaja
(Off)


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Yo recuerdo esto, que la condición para venir y tocar era que sonido y puesta en escena corriera por cuenta de la organización, especificaron que querian, entre ellos los equipos, en ese momento no se de donde los saca palazo, pero los consiguio, esos bafles todo el mundo se quedo mirando, los musicos la tarde que hicieron la prueba de sondio miraban como diciendo aqui esto no ana y se arma.... empezaron a tocar y toda el ala noreste de la ciudad se entero, a madr que eficacia de esas cajas que al princio nadie daba un mango, las fondearon aguantaron como la mejor, los músicos quedaron muy sorprnedidos y bueno lueg a la noche cuando se paseaba en zancos el que tenia el detonador y miraba a la gete y lo hunde y tras humo y fuegos de artificio aparecio el grupo fue mortal, fue alucianante la puesta en escena y las imagenes grabadas en el chateau se utilizaron para la promoción del disco y lo más increible es que al final Chizzo no es muy partidario de las conferencias de prensa pero esa noche atendieron como nunca a los periodistas estaba feliz y recuedo que lo dijos salio mucho mejor de lo que tenian en mente...


----------



## silcerino (Nov 30, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Como dijeron si, se puede y entregara la mitad de la potencia, pero a tu oido no sera la mitad, ya que para tener esa sensación la potencia tiene que disminuir por un fator de 4
> 
> A cambio de un poco menos de potencia tendras mejor calidad de audio ya que el nivel de THD disminuira, a su vez tendras un gran rango dinámico lo cual es muy bueno
> 
> ...



Muy buena explicación!!
Graciass!

Lo preguntaba porque aún no sé qué altavoces voy a tener disponibles, en principio me inclinaría por los de 4Ohm, pero no sé yo si al final acabaré con los de 8Ohm.

Sé que la percepción del sonido por parte del ser humano no es lineal, de ahí los potenciómetros logarítmicos para el volumen, pero no había asociado este tema con la utilización de unos u otros altavoces (4 u 8Ohm). 

Por cierto, otra pregunta... ¿hace falta potenciómetro logarítmico para el control del volumen con el LM1036? Según veo en las gráficas del datasheet, la ganancia no varía linealmente con la tensión, así que entiendo que es suficiente con uno normal, ¿no?

Saludoss.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola, efectivamente, no es necesario uno logaritmico, sino uno lineal como muy bien has interpretado, de echo este CI que si bien ya tiene tiempo pero es de un excelente desempeño, se presta para ir un poquito más y agregarle un microcontrolador y con 6 botones o, con 3 up/dow y función controlar digitlmente al mismo, por alli tengo varios proyectos echos con este CI más un PIC más una pantalla LCD en el que te muestra la función y como crece o decrece y agregandole un poquito de elelctrónica mientras no se pulsa ninguna tecla que sea un VU

Bueno, alli les deje unas posiblidades, veo de buscar ese material, tengo varias cosas algunas realizadas integramentes por mi
Saludos


----------



## silcerino (Nov 30, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo y por tu información! 

El tema del micro también lo intentaré en su momento, ahora mismo a ver si doy sacado este y a partir de la experiencia, ya iré a por otros modelos.

Ahora me toca mirar el tema altavoces. 
Cada canal de salida del TDA1554 irá conectado a un "Altavoz de 2 vías", que llevará un altavoz normal y un tweeter, ambos de 8Ohm en paralelo.

Una primera idea de lo que va ser es el siguiente dibujo, con un condensador de 33uF en cada tweeter: 



¿Qué opinan ustedes?
Yo aún no tengo claro si el condensador es de este valor, si es electrolítico o no y si realmente el circuito propuesto funcionará bien. Así que, me toca seguir con mis cálculos y mis búsquedas de diferentes opiniones. 

Saludoss.

Bueno, realmente no sé de donde sale lo de 33uF. 
Es un dato que me han dicho. 
Yo haciendo mis propios cálculos me sale menos.

Aunque claro, no estoy seguro del valor de la frecuencia para el tweeter. ¿Sobre qué valores se suele poner la frecuencia de corte para el tweeter?

Vale, acabo de realizar los cálculos. Según datasheet del altavoz (tweeter), la F será de 1,6KHz. Por tanto, creo que me da un C de 12,4uF.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 30, 2010)

1.6 Khz me es muy bajo para un tweeter, deberias cortarlo mas arriba!!

Antes de seguir, que tweeters estas usando?


----------



## silcerino (Dic 1, 2010)

(Similares a estos, estos son de 4Ohm y no me valen)

La frecuencia de 1,6KHz es más o menos donde empieza la parte "plana" de la gráfica.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2010)

El condensador, tiene que ser de 5uFx50V NP(no polarizado)


----------



## silcerino (Dic 1, 2010)

Ok, muchas graciass de nuevo por tu respuesta! 
Si se puede saber, ¿Por qué ese valor? Lo pregunto por aquello de ir aprendiendo sobre el tema...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2010)

porque con ese valor para que no le lleguen frecuencias fuere del espectro del tweter, no necesariamente es ese valor si o si pero es un promedio práctico, el tema es que las altas frecuencias tieen muy baja amplitud y a medida que la frecuencia baja la amplitud aumenta, lo cual termina dañando al tweter


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 2, 2010)

Panda, lo que seguramente silcerino preguntó (y si no, lo que yo pregunto ahora) es cómo se calcula el valor de ese capacitor para hacer de filtro pasaaltos, O sea, a qué frecuencia produce el corte  ESE capacitor, y si por ejemplo, quiero hacer que corte a "un poco más" de frecuencia. Cuál es la fórmula de cálculo?..
Ah, y otra cosa. Yo ví en un montón de tweeters tipo bala (plásticos) que tienen el capacitor ese electrolítico. (es polarizado). En qué cambia si es o no polarizado, sabiendo que la señal de audio es Alterna?

Muchas gracias..


----------



## silcerino (Dic 2, 2010)

Eso mismo, creo que el cálculo sé como hacerlo, pero no sé que frecuencia escoger. Voy a pasarme por la parte del foro dedicado a estos temas a ver que opinan!


----------



## NIDR (May 2, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Si usas esta configuracion no vas a tener toda la atenuacion que tenes al usar ese sistema pasivo en el control de tonos, de esta manera tenes un mejor control de las frecuencias, Saludos!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43126



amigo estoy muy interesado en ese circuito.. pero hay esta conectada a una sola etapa del amplificador...??? o podrias explicar un poco mas ese circuito...para poder entenderte..‼


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2011)

El control de tono necesita un solo AO, para el otro canal necesitas otro, la salida la llevas al amplificador


----------



## DaneloMolon (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola mano!! soy nuevo y estoy empezando en la electronica me arme el circuito pero sin el pre solo el amp. lo hice en una protoboard y por el espacio reducido no le coloque di*S*ipador al tda1554 y enseguida lo conecte a mi fuente swicheada de pc a 12v el ci se quemo y estoy casi seguro que fue por la ausencia de di*S*ipador pero quisiera saber tu opinion mano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2015)

DaneloMolon dijo:


> Hola mano!! soy nuevo y estoy empezando en la electronica me arme el circuito pero sin el pre solo el amp. lo hice en una protoboard y por el espacio reducido no le coloque di*S*ipador al tda1554 y enseguida lo conecte a mi fuente swicheada de pc a 12v el ci se quemo y estoy casi seguro que fue por la ausencia de di*S*ipador pero quisiera saber tu opinion mano gracias



Las causas podrían ser:

1) Falta de disipador
2) Error de armado
3) Integrado falsificado

Es imposible dar una opinión mas precisa sin datos.

El protoboard NO es bueno para probar elementos de potencia, arma una PCB.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El protoboard NO es bueno para probar elementos de potencia, *arma una PCB.*


*Y ponele DISIPADOR!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DaneloMolon (Sep 6, 2015)

silcerino dijo:


> Hola a todos de un aprendiz de la profesión.
> 
> Aparezco con mi primer mensaje, con un circuito que estoy intentando llevar a cabo. Se trata de un amplificador estéreo de 2x22W utilizando el conocido TDA1554 y con control de tonos.



La verdad es que tengo mis dudas de si lo estoy montando bien, mientras sigo "estudiando" la situación, les dejo el circuito para ver que opinan de él. ¿Funcionará? En ello estoy.. 
*
La resistencia entre la pata 14 y 13 es de 39k o 36k? gracias
*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2015)

DaneloMolon dijo:


> La verdad es que tengo mis dudas de si lo estoy montando bien, mientras sigo "estudiando" la situación, les dejo el circuito para ver que opinan de él. ¿Funcionará? En ello estoy..
> *
> La resistencia entre la pata 14 y 13 es de 39k o 36k? gracias
> *



Es de *39KΩ*      .


----------

